# First iui cycle



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all. I just found this website today and it is such a relief to find so many people going through the same emotions. I am on my first iui cycle. I am so nervous that things will not work out. I have
my day 8 scan tomorrow and I just sense that it isn't going to go to plan. It's so hard to keep upbeat but I know how important it is to. I am such a worrier that I picture everything going wrong before I even get there!! I have learnt so much about the proccedures today on these forums, my doctor just kept telling me not to worry so much so that I hadnt a clue what was going to happen!! Maybe ignorance is bliss! Sending all the best wishes I can to everyone else out there


----------



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Hilly and welcome!
I am also pretty new to this site and it has been such a great source of information and support to me already.  I too am on my 1st IUI cycle, I am currently in my 2WW which is proving to be a nightmare as the days are not passing by quickly enough! But I am trying to keep busy at work and occupied with other things until my OTD which is 24th Feb.  I have rehearsed in my head the nurse saying "i'm sorry to tell you that its a negative result.." so many times just so that I don't break down but of course I'm hoping and   for a BFP.

Good luck to you


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Hilly & frizzy!

Im in the same boat as you guys. New to this site and new to IUI. 

My first cycle started last month but unfortunately got abandoned and it didnt carry on so Im now on my second cycle and got my first IUI today. Ive to get a scan tomorrow then the dreaded 2ww begins. I wasnt sure what to expect but it wasnt as bad as I thought. Ive been a bit crampy today but I think thats normal. 

Best of luck to u both and I hope your cycle runs smoothly


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very very best of luck to you both. I am just about to leave for first scan, dh working nights so can't make it with me so I really hope the news is good. And best wishes to both of you in your cycles - sending lots of good vibes


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

hey hilly how did it go at your scan? hope everything went well.

had my post IUI scan yesterday and it showed that I had ovulated which meant the IUI was times right. Hopefully your cycle runs smoothly x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi jules, fab news for you. Hope all continues to go well. My scan was not so good. They discovered a cyst on my ovary. I was really shocked. It maybe because of the clomid. Not sure yet if this cycle will be continued. Back in tomorrow to find out what the plan is and whether surgery is likely. So   at it all. Still     that this cycle is given a go. Although very unlikely. Sods law.   sending good vibes to you x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aw Im so sorry to hear that. I was told at hospital that there was a slight chance of cysts developing with clomid and have read a few stories of girls getting them. I was worried about taking clomid cos I had a large cyst removed 2yrs ago but that wasnt from medication. Id been trying to conceive for a while and my first scan at hospital showed a big 10cm cyst on my left ovary. surgery has left me with scar tissue on that ovary/tube and hasnt hepled with fertility. 

fortunately for you though, they've spotted it real early which is definitely a good thing. Fingers crossed they tell you something positive tomorrow. Think postive thoughts x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Jules -sorry to hear about the scarring from your cyst -thanks so much for your words though as all the   worked - I have one 18mm follie and I am having my first IUI on Monday. Wont be able to sleep all weekend. The doc has said that if it doesnt work then we will deal with the cyst next month (I have to have a break between cycles anyway so I guess it woudl be downtime anyhow!) so I feel so incredibly relieved that I am being given this chance to have a go at this. I know not to get my hopes up but its such a good feeling to know some treatment is actually happening!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hilly,

Thats great news that they're still going ahead with it! 

Looks like we're gonna be cycle buddies  I had my first IUI done on Tues so we're 6days apart.  I too only had one follie, 17mm so we're in the same boat.  I bet monday seems like a lifetime away. I guess your hospital is like mine and close their infertility dept at weekends? I dont understand that cos it would be so much better having it open all week so that cycles can be timed right and not delayed a day or two cos of the wkend. Anyhow hopefully it all goes well on Monday x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi jukes, how exciting you are on your 2ww. Hopefully join you there tomorrow. Sending you the very best of luck, hope you are feeling ok and handling the agonising wait! It's mad isn't it - you just want to get to the 2 Ww and then you want to be through it! Yep my hospital closes at weekend too which is crazy really, I worry that means the haven't got the timing right but trying not to. I am excited and nervous about tomorrow, just so glad after all the time trying that something physical is actually happening, you know what I mean? Anyway here's to the 2 Ww and sending you all the       I can. Will look out for you on the other board. Out of interest did they change the drugs for you on this cycle - i saw your first was abandoned due to 5 follies - that must have been so hard.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, yeh they changes the drugs this time around. The first cycle I was taking Clomid and GonalF injections and it produced 5follies. The clinic abandoned the IUI in case I ended up with multiples so this cycle they took me off clomid and I just got the GonalF. This produced 3 follies but only one was big enough to consider IUI (12, 14 & 17mm) so I have all my hope on that one 17mm follie.

Im almost one week into the 2ww and tbh Im really fine about it. Ive been taking acupuncture and trying to relax. Im not very confident that this cycle of IUI will work this time because my hubby produced a shocking sample. Last time he was tested his sample showed his sperm count was 75million but this time it was less than 3!!! Doc reckons its down to ill health but hes been fine so Im not sure whats going on. They did the IUI anyway but they didnt seems too confident that anything would happen. This hasnt gave me much hope so Im just trying to get him healthy and look forward to our next try!

Hope tomorrow goes well for you. Its a nervous time and you'll have butterflies in ur tum all day. Its definitely an exciting time after this long wait.    coming your way too


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi jules, well officially on the 2ww with you. That's terrible re hubby's sperm - god how does that happen. I don't know what my hubby's was. When do they tell you that?? There was a massive queue at the hospital ( Hammersmith) this am - we were there first!!! Anyway can you believe they shut up shop after an hour due to excessive demand. Apparently they were down staff too. But can you imagine if that happened and you missed your cycle - I would have lost it! Anyway ours was done and then had to head back across London to our own hospital. It's an odd feeling that it's done now and there is nothing more to do. There are some amazing stories on these forums that defy all the odds so I would stay thinking positive. You just never know. I wish I knew whether my husband had a good sample or not but I don't know if I can find out. I never thought of asking whether I can call in tomorrow. Anyway will be doing lots of     these next two weeks. Wishing you lots of luck too.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, how are you all finding IUI?
I'm having my HSG done very early March and hoping to begin IUI at the end of March when AF arrives.
I too am really nervous and scared it won't work because the success rate is alot lower than IVF.  I really hope we all get our BFP's soon x


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

HI ********
I had to say hello because our names are so similar! Don't be nervous about IUI. it is less invasive than IVF and is good practise for the injections etc - think of it as a good warm up for IVF if it doesn't work

best of luck


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hilly... thats great you got your IUI yesterday. Lucky you got taken early, I cant believe they shut everything up, thats awful for all those girls waiting for treatment.  Its maybe a good thing that the hospital didnt mention your hubbys sperm count cos they only mentioned mine cos it was so poor. We got told last year that he had really good swimmers so obviously when they saw how bad it was this time they had to mention it.  For you, no news must be good news! Hopefully the next 2 weeks fly by for you  

Loopy13..... Its almost March so things will be starting soon for you   As u mentioned the sucess rates arent as high as IVF but people keep reminding me that it only takes one! Lots of luck to you when it starts


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Jules, yep glad to be on the 2 ww. How are you going with it? You must be day 9 now? Did you feel any different? I feel absolutely exactly the same! Much as I want to have sore boobs or something equally as exciting - nothing! So hard not to self obsess!   YOu are right about not knowing about the sperm quality - it would just add an extra worry in that I can do nothing about - whcih I know is what you are going through. I have read success cases on other websites which had lower than 3 million. I think I have read every positive story on the web at this stage!!!! Fingers crossed for you -  

Loopy 13 - best of luck too. I know what you mean about the success rates on IUI against IVF - but there are some good stories out there and I am hanging onto them for us all!!!  March is just around the corner for you x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules, just checking in as I think today is your OTD. Sending lots and lots of     to you! Good luck xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Hilly,

Yeah today is my OTD! No sign of AF 

I havent tested yet.  In the past, everytime I went and bought a test my period came before I got the chance to open it up so this time round I decided not to jinx it by buying a test and so far so good. Ive had 4 weeks of acupuncture and its really relaxed me so I think it has helped a lot. Im gonna wait a couple more days then test but for now im just happy having no period. In fact I have no pre menstrual symptoms at all. Normally my bbs get sore about a week before AF due and they havent been sore at all! Fingers crossed!

Hows things with you? Hows the 2ww going? Have you had any early pregnancy symptoms or anything out of the ordinary? 

Loadsa    that it can happen first time round for us! x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Sorry to gatecrash but me and my husband are starting our iui journey too. 
So far I have had ultrasounds and internal scan,s a hsg and blood tests done. AF is due tomorrow or tuesday where i will then have to call our clinic and tell them im on CD1 and they will book me a scan for day 8/9 to check things (follicles and endometrial thickness i believe) 
I was under the impression that they will check everything this month and i will have treatment the following month but DH took it to mean they check everything AND iui treatment this month , so we r a bit confused about that bit but i guess all will be reavealed soon.
Wishing you all lots of    .
I have tried to not to read too many stories about iui and wether its less successful than ivf because i think everyone is different and one person who was lucky enough for it to wor first time would say its great and other who have had to have cycle after cycle wouldnt have the same view. Si im trying to stay open minded and not think about it too much. I am getting a bit impatient  about it though as everyone i know seems to be having babies!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, must be exciting that youre starting soon.

With me, I called on day one  of AF and I got taken that same day for a scan to check that I had no follicles left for my last cycle. I was then asked back for another scan a few days later and was then started on clomid followed by gonalf a few days after that. They followed that up with a couple more scans to check womb thickness and keep track of your follies before doing the IUI. So my cycle of IUI started as soon as AF came. Hopefully it'll be the same for you. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG Jules that is quite exciting. You sound almost serene you are so laid back there.   That has got to be a positive sign. Do you really find the acupuncture helpful - a few people have recommended it to me, I looked up a clinic last night and decided that I will give it a go if this is not to be my month. I stupidly tested yesterday (shame on me) BFN of course - but trying to be sensible today (after all my wailing yesterday) that it is way too early to test. If you had said to me yesterday did I feel any symptoms I would definitely say no, today I feel a little crampy but it feels like normal AF pains - I always get a bit fluttery in my tummy a few days before that starts so hoping I am not out yet. Keep me posted on how you are doing - I have such good feelings about your result. Fingers crossed


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. So that means i could be having iui in march!!


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

It sure does Mustbemummy - only around the corner for you x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a lurker here, but I'm due to start my first IUI cycle (donor sperm) next month and am so excited.  I really hope all you ladies are lucky, lucky, lucky


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Right back at you Silverbird


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How is your 2ww going Hilly35?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh God don't ask - total wobble yesterday - I tested (I know I know) and of course BFN ( ahem it was only 6 days post basting) but had myself convinced all was over.  Today i was a bit crampy earlier which is the first time I felt anything and to be honest very much felt like AF but the girls have been brilliant on here and have been sent a link to a thread with positive stories of people that thought it was all over and wasn't. So definitely feel more positive now. I know I have just got to hang in there and get ready to deal with things. This is only my first go (I dint know does that mean you put more or less pressure on yourself each time) but at least I have learnt a lot about the process now. Keep in touch about when you get the go ahead. It wont be long now. You could still be on the March 2 WW with us x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I bet its a bit of a rolercoaster ride for the whole two weeks! But quite exciting....?
God that would be good. Ive lurked on this forum and read so many post and things about the whole process and the "2ww" ive only evev imagined what that would be like.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ladies, Id definitely recommend acupuncture. Although this is only my first 'proper' IUI (1st being abandoned halfway through) I decided to give it a try as Id read lots of postitive things about it. One story was from a freind of a friend who had been TTC for years and took up acupuncture before starting IVF. She fell pregnant before her first hospital appointment! I get pins in my conception line which is around my tummy and also pins in my head to help with relaxation. (sounds painful but u dont feel a thing). 

Ive been TTC naturally for 3years now and the 2ww every month has been awful. This has been my first official 2ww from IUI and I gotta admit Im soooooo relaxed about it. As I said earlier, this is my OTD and I havent even bought a test yet. Im gonna buy one tomorrow and maybe test then. I guess Im a bit worried about a BFN but as long as my period stays away I'll be happy. Fingers crossed for us all this time around


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Is accupuncture expensive?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

The woman who I go to charges £25 a session. Im not sure if this is expensive or cheap in the world of acupuncture but shes really helpful and makes me feel at ease. Shes also a midwife so fully understands what Im going through and I think that helps.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Well my OTD was yesterday and I was as cool as a cucumber about it, hadnt even bought a test to find out but last night it was like something snapped in me and I found myself in Tesco at midnight buying a test. It was a BFN  

My AF still hasnt arrived yet so not sure whats going on. Is it possible that I tested wrong, too early or too late at night etc? Or I am indeed not pregnant and my period is just late for whatever reason? Just wish I knew what was going on 

Has anyone tested on OTD, got a negative only for it to be a BFP a couple of days later?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Jules, been thinking about you today. Sorry to hear BFN so far. Definitely someone with more knowledge than me (on first cycle) needs to give you advice on this. I would say the fact that AF isnt here can only be a positive but I also would not want to give you false hope. Just sending lots of     to you and hoping for some positive news for youxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aw thanks Hilly,

Its just that awful 'not knowing' feeling. If my period had came yesterday and the test showed BFN then that would be it and Id try to get over it but its just hoping that theres still a chance cos of no AF. Work this morning was crazy, I was rushing to the toilet about every half hour just to check. Im going mad lol........ more waiting, must be patient!x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I know - how bloody annoying is the not knowing bit. I was only saying to my mum this am that I just wish you could test the day after basting and just know. Its all the wishing and hoping and build up during the 2 ww and the potential crash from a BFN. It just seems doubly cruel on top of everything else we go through. But listen its not over until the witch arrives. Stay strong and positive. Really routing for you


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

hilly35 said:


> I know - how bloody annoying is the not knowing bit. I was only saying to my mum this am that I just wish you could test the day after basting and just know. Its all the wishing and hoping and build up during the 2 ww and the potential crash from a BFN. It just seems doubly cruel on top of everything else we go through. But listen its not over until the witch arrives. Stay strong and positive. Really routing for you


Couldn't agree with this more - it's a form of torture, isn't it.

I'm sorry Jules, but definitely don't give up hope yet. Did you do the test at midnight or with FMU? How many dpo are you now?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Jules13 said:


> The woman who I go to charges £25 a session. Im not sure if this is expensive or cheap in the world of acupuncture but shes really helpful and makes me feel at ease. Shes also a midwife so fully understands what Im going through and I think that helps.


Well thats less than i expected. I thought it would be one of these ridulously priced things


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got a price the other day and it was £60 an hour!!! It must vary a lot. I will keep looking!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your BFN  it might be that your period is late due to stress.... Or maybe its something else.... tough one


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mustbemummy..... dont think its stress related cos ive neem so relaxed about it all up until last night so I havent been anxious or stressing over it. Im just hoping that theres still a chance.

Hilly..... £60 an hour is crazy, esp if you decide to do it weekly! You'll definitely get it cheaper. Also thanks for your positive words  

Silverbird...... I ovulated on the 13th & I got my iui on the 14th and was told by hospital to expect AF on the 27th (yesterday) its not here yet. I know its only a day past the 27th but Im just clinging onto the hope that it could still have worked. I tested just before midnight and I know I couldve probably got a better result with morning pee but I couldnt help myself once Id bought it. Pease excuse me but what does FMU mean? Still new to this!


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry - FMU is first morning urine - they always recommend testing with this.


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping you had good news, Jules?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Me too Jules, was thinking of you all yesteray and sending good thoughts. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi girls, thanks for your comments and   

The news is Im no further forward. My period STILL isnt here. I tested Wed morning and got another negative so today I called hospital and they've asked me to come in tomorrow for a test done by them. I actually am really confused by it and not sure why AF hasnt came.

Ive been reading a lot online and Im a little worried that theres a small chance that if I was pregnant it may be ectopic. Apparently with an ectopic pregnancy you have a much lower hcg level (possibly why HPT arent picking it up?) and with this cycle my only follicle was on the left side and thats the side thats slightly blocked due to scarring from a previous op to remove a cyst.

I know Im letting my mind run wild but I guess Im just looking for possible answers. I guess my period could come tonight or tomorrow or over the weekend and just be late? I honestly dont know?

Anyway enough about me. Hilly hows the 2ww going? Not long now! x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Ooooo er. I hope you go ok at the hospital tomorrow. Do come back on here and let us know what happens


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you  

Im trying to be positive about it all. DH keeps saying 'no news could be good news' but theres this awful feeling in the back of my mind that IUI hasnt worked. I guess time will tell.....

Will post tomorrow and let you know what hospital say.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules sorry to hear about the extra stress you are going through   but I am with your dh no news is indeed good news. Very best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and   for a good result. 

Afm struggling through the 2ww.  Pretty darn sure my af is going to arrive at any minute. Otd is Monday, so just trying to hang in there! 

Let us know about 2morrow xxxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Hilly. 

Yeh just you hang in there! Its not over til its over so lots of   coming your way!

Try to relax and enjoy your weekend and plan to do something nice to try to take your mind off it   x x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks jules, loads planned with my sis and mum to keep me away from the house and constant knicker watch! Have taken tomorrow and mon off work. 

Sending lots of
    right back at you xx


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry it's all so confusing, Jules.  I really hope you get some answers today.  Let us know how you get on.

Hilly - sending lots and lots of     to you.

It's my birthday today!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, well its game over  

I never even made it to hospital today for a test. Woke this morning to find that AF had arrived 5 days late 

I was so upset earlier but Ive got my positive head back on and im staying focused for my next cycle. My mum came over earlier and said there was no point getting upset and having a miserable weekend because of it, just to think positive and start my next cycle with good energy and thats exactly what Im gonna do. Got another acupuncture session booked for tonight so that'll help calm me anyway. Ive to go to hospital on monday for a scan and to pick up my injections and then it all starts over again. Silverbird, I noticed you may be starting around midmarch so we'll not be too far apart with our cycles.

Not long for you now Hilly, Monday will be here before you know it! x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry jules. When I read the first sentence my hear sank for you. But your right. Onwards and upwards and ready for the next time. Enjoy your acupuncture later.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mustbemummy....thanks for that. i know its hard not to get upset but I guess I always knew it wasnt gonna be an easy ride. Onwards and upwards


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

No you're right this is gonna be one very emotional journey


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh jules I am sorry. But total admiration for your attitude. Your bfp is out there and I am glad you can crack on with getting it now. I am almost feeling physically sick at the thought of Monday. Bizarrely I almost don't want it to come now. I am so confident this hasn't worked but until i see the bfn there's always the tiniest bit of hope. Hope acupuncture helps you tonight. Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

My replies won't work


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting very frustrated waiting for AF to arrive so I can book in for my day 8 scan. I won't be able to do anything over the weekend now! Grrrr nut stoopid body!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Silverbird..... just noticed it was your birthday! Hope you had a lovely day  

Mustbemummy..... when is AF due? Have you waited longer than normal?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm about 3/4 days late


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Has AF came yet?

Its sooooo frustrating all this waiting isnt it! Once it comes you'll be able to call up, get your appt and that'll be the ball rolling for you. My next cycle starts this week. Got a scan booked for tomorrow and I'll be given my drugs home to start injecting. Oh the joys! x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilly, just wondering how you're getting on with your last day of the 2ww? Have you resisted the temptation to test or have you done one already? 

Hopefully everythings worked out for you. It would be good to hear a lovely positive story 
Fingers and toes are crossed for you! x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi jules, thanks for thinking of me. Have avoided the temptation to test - actually have no desire at all to do it. Definitely feel full of af symptoms but no appearance as yet.  Bought a hpt today for tomorrow am. Will let you know how I go but I think my chances are remote to say the least. Feel so full of pmt! How are you doing?. x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Still no sign of it!    i think its coz im stressed. I hate my job and came out of there in tears yesterday Will be glad to have some time off to have all these scans done!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont think like that, remember positive thinking! Its not over til the fat lady sings!

I was like you, resisted to test and was so cool about it, until OTD came and I just had to! 

Im ok, just getting on with things. 2nd cycles about to start so fingers crossed it goes better than last one. How many cycles are your hospital giving you?  x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

They give me 4 iui but I have to have a break in between them and one funded ivf. But will have to get the cyst sorted out next month anyway so that's the next step for me. Can you do your iui's back to back?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

mustbemummy...... yeh i can understand you being stressed but it'll all start soon for you which youve gotta be excited about!

Hilly....... i forgot about that damn cyst! At least you'll get it sorted and it wont interfere with your cycles. My hospital do all the cycles back to back but Ive only been offered 3    
Although we're going through IUI just now, our name is on the waiting list for IVF to start just in case IUI doesnt work but thats done at another hospital further away and I think I'll get two shots at it. Our name should be at the top of the list around Sept/Oct so if my next 2 IUI's fail it'll be a long summer waiting for IVF to start


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah i am excited of corse. Don't think it feel real that its happening soon. I am very lucky that I haven't got any problems. Just a bit down at mo i think. Hope you are both getting on well


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey jules just to let you know am in same place as you were. No af as yet but big fat negative this am. So gutted. I feel exhausted at the thought of starting again. I know I just need to give myself time.  Grrrrrr this journey is just so hard sometimes


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hilly and Jules ... I'm so sorry      Was really hoping and praying for you both.  Thinking of you.

Mustbe - I hope AF turns up really soon.

Can't believe my first IUI cycle starts next week.  You ladies are lucky.  We don't get ANY funded at all.    We've had to go privately.  I'm entitled to 1 funded IVF, but they suggested (and I agreed) that the less-invasive IUI was tried first.  Got my bill for the first cycle at the weekend ... scary stuff!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry hilly! 
Jules how did your scan go?
Still no AF today but lots of cramping so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilly..... Im so, so very sorry for your result. As you know Ive been there too and its truely awful when you get a bfn   Im really gutted for you but you need to be positive and think the way I am. Im treating my previous cycles as practice ones and looking forward to this next one. I know you'll be upset and it will be hard to think about starting over but we'll get there! 

Silverbird...... Thanks for the  . Its a horrible time but second cycle has started so my chin is up and   starts again! I didnt realise you were having to pay for tx. I really hope and pray it works first time for you. 

Mustbemummy..... Its funny to think you're praying like mad for AF to come and this time next month you'll be praying it doesnt! I really hope it comes soon and you can get the ball rolling. I had my scan today. Im on day4 and she said everythings looking good so I was given my drugs (GonalF) and sent home to start injections tomorrow. This time they've increased the dosage to give me a better chance of having more mature follicles as I only had one last cycle so fngers crossed. Im hoping for 3 so we'll see if the drugs do their magic!


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fingers crossed, Jules!

My clinic will abandon the cycle if more than 2 follies are produced, so I'm praying that isn't the case!  It's weird how different the clinics are.

You have a great attitude and I am keeping everything crossed for both you and Hilly this cycle


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Jules13 said:


> Hilly..... Im so, so very sorry for your result. As you know Ive been there too and its truely awful when you get a bfn  Im really gutted for you but you need to be positive and think the way I am. Im treating my previous cycles as practice ones and looking forward to this next one. I know you'll be upset and it will be hard to think about starting over but we'll get there!
> 
> Silverbird...... Thanks for the . Its a horrible time but second cycle has started so my chin is up and  starts again! I didnt realise you were having to pay for tx. I really hope and pray it works first time for you.
> 
> Mustbemummy..... Its funny to think you're praying like mad for AF to come and this time next month you'll be praying it doesnt! I really hope it comes soon and you can get the ball rolling. I had my scan today. Im on day4 and she said everythings looking good so I was given my drugs (GonalF) and sent home to start injections tomorrow. This time they've increased the dosage to give me a better chance of having more mature follicles as I only had one last cycle so fngers crossed. Im hoping for 3 so we'll see if the drugs do their magic!


I did think the same thing! Ive wished and wished for it to start and its the first time ive ever wanted my af to come so much! Lets keep all our bits crossed for you then lol


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hilly had AF came yet? Been thinking about you and wondered how you were getting on.

Silverbird...... I also have fingers crossed for you too. Yeh its strange how clinics are so different. My clinic allows up to 3 follies but no more. My first cycle was abandoned cos I produced 5 so they changed drugs for my second cycle and I only produced 1. Hopefully they get it right third time! Hopefully everything works out and u have 2 nice mature follies. Do you know when you're starting or just waiting on AF to start?

Mustbe.....any sign yet?


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jules - the actual insemination should be on or around 26 March.  All depends on AF next week, but I'm really regular so it shouldn't be too different.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Jules, AF finally arrived this am. Which I suppose is a good thing as it means I can start all over again. I am just so dreadfully down at the moment though - I am struggling to get up go to work and focus on anything positive. Its just such a bleak feeling. I mean I knew I would be down when I got a BFN but this has really hit me for 6. I did call the hospital yesterday to ask about next stages about the treatment of the cyst etc but they haven't got back to me yet. Honestly I could just curl up in a ball and pull the duvet over me and hide away. That is so dreadful isn't it. I need to get a grip and get some positivity back but I am just feeling so drained from it.

Silverbird very best of luck for next week. I have everything crossed and Mustbemummy - has your AF turned up yet.

Jules would you ever send me some of your positivity or just aim a good kick up my rear end!!!


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hilly      So sorry.  I don't think there's anything wrong with what you're feeling - it all sounds very normal to me and I imagine I'd be feeling exactly the same.  Not surprising you feel drained from it.  I think you can either dwell on it or move onwards and upwards and this is where positivity comes from, but right now I don't think there's anything wrong with wallowing a bit and just letting yourself feel your emotions and be sad.  Thinking of you.

Mustbe - really hoping AF has shown up for you?


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Hilly, I am so sorry. I know exactly how you are feeling. I had a BFN first time with my IUI. It is so difficult not to get your hopes up. AF came at about 2pm on a work day last time and then I had to be in a meeting from 2-6pm so wasn't able to cry until I got home at about 7pm. By then I just said 'roll on to the next cycle' - as time is not on our side with my age :-(  So try to pick yourself up and go again....the stats are more positive for 2nd and 3rd time tryers so don't be scared to try again, it is the only way we can get there.

In the meantime have lots of chocolate and wine today and tonight 

all the best


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, you are all GREAT - honestly I dont know what I'd do without someone I believe telling me what I am feeling is compleetly normal. I just feel so  exhausted. Hospital just rang so they are sending me for an ultrasound on this cyst - I just hope the appointment doesnt take too long to come through - I will be so upset. To be honest I think that is a huge part of why I am so down, I cant just start another cycle I have to go through a whole load of tests and stuff again and god know how long that will all take and in the meantime its just more time passing by. I mean if the IUI is not going to work I just want to crack on with getting to IVF but there seems so MANY delays that take up so much time.  I know I will feel better again it just seems so impossible at the moment......

Sorry for being such a moany whingebag too - I know people are all going through so much and I feel terrible for just dumping on everyone .


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Dont be silly! Your not a whingebag!  Thats why we are all here, to be able to share our ups and down and have a bit of a moan when times are hard and then go all silly and excitable when things are good 
As has been said already its perfectly normal to feel the way you are. I dont think there is a wrong way to feel...the way we feel is just the way we feel we are all different. Like you say you WILL feel better again but may take time and thats ok. Btw i second the chocolate and wine


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgot to say..... STILL no AF!!! Few more cramps today but nothing!  Spent the last 2 days crying due to things going on at work (bullying in other words) so im sure its stress thats made it stay away. Its so annoying just waiting for it before we can get any further!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chocolate and wine is a great idea  

Hilly Im sorry you're feeling so down just now but trust me you will feel better. It probably comes across that Im super positive but believe me Ive been down too, very down, at the lowest I could be so I know how you feel. When my 1st cycle got abandoned then my 2nd failed I was in bits. I was convinced IUI wasnt gonna work and I was on the verge of stopping it all and almost calling to enqiure about private IVF. Then I returned to normal and realised that I was fortunate enough to have 3 cycles on NHS and felt that the only thing to do was to pick myself up and try again. We're really lucky to have the chance of IUI and even if you dont feel positive just now, we'll all send you positive vibes til you get there. No need for a kick up the ass lol! 

Mustbe, I cant believe you're getting stress at work on top of all you're going through. Sounds like you could do with a break. Hope AF comes soon for you cos it'll lift your spirits knowing treatment can start.

xx


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

You're not dumping on anyone, Hilly.    I can understand what you mean.  But maybe try to see the removal of the cyst as a really good thing - try to imagine that it might improve your chances?  Every cloud has a silver lining etc.  (I don't know if it does help, but I'm all for telling myself white lies to improve my mood!)

You'll feel better once treatment is underway and something is happening, I'm sure.

Thinking of you lots  

Mustbe ... so sorry!  Hope she shows up soon


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Ladies and you are so right (of course!) beginning to see the wood for the trees today and start focusing on the positive. Hospital called to say I have to get an appt for a scan on this cyst so I need to take that as a step closer to getting my BFP and just see the good in things. I will be hounding them for that appt come next week and the other thing is if I need an op to remove it I can use my helath insurance to get there quicker - I will just jump onto the operating theatre and refuse to move if needs be to get it done!!!!So as ever thanks for your support.

Mustbe - hoep you are doing ok? The only thing I can think of to try and start you is a long hot bath. That usually helps me. It destresses you for a little bit too. What about booking in for some acupuncture too - wonder would that help? I am going to look into that now - (not paying the £60 though Jules) but you are compeltely right it is the stress keeping the old witch away. Hope your work issue sorts out - sounds rather nasty.


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great to hear you're feeling a bit more positive today, hilly.  Yes, you keep on at them about the appointment.

Mustbe - something that usually gets my AF started is a good session of naughtiness    De-stressing by going swimming or having a massage may help too?  Fingers crossed it's soon for you.


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

can i join please?
we're due to begin iui at the end of March so would be lovely to chat to other ladies going through the same thing.
I'm a bit of a worrier so I know its going to be hard t okeep my PMA going in the 2ww.

Could someone adivce how many scans you have and on what days of your cycle? My boss is a nightmare and I'm trying to work out when I'm going to need to take time off. Any advise would be great.

Sorry to hear that some of you have had a BFN, I hope you all get your much deserved BFP's soon  x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi loopy, welcome aboard! For me I had a scan on day 8 and day 10 (Friday) and I was told to take my trigger shot on the Sat night then basting on the Monday am. The scans weren't too bad at all - I was dreading them but actually didn't find them uncomfortable at all. Lots of people have different processes I have learned so what happened to me in terms of numbers of scans may not be the same for you. I took Clomid on day 2 to day 6.  Best of luck with everything. If you are a worrier then welcome to my club!!! Nightmare when your boss isn't supportive and you may not know exactly when you are going to be off but after each of my scans (which only took about 15 mins - I always got the first appt in the morning) I went straight into work and was only about an hour late so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello fellow loopy - think I've seen you on another thread  
best of luck for your first IUI at the end of this month
My experience was slightly different to Hilly35. My first basting cycle I had scans on CD 2,9,11,13,16 and 18 and then had the IUI insemination on CD19. On this latest cycle I had scans on CD3,10,13,15,17 and then had the insemination on CD18. So I was at the hospital quite a lot..... I know my work really needs to be flexible, otherwise it adds to the stress. I actually changed jobs when I knew I was going to have to go through IUI (and possibly IVF if this doesn't work) because in my previous job I knew I couldn't take the time off during the day for the scans

probably not what you want to hear, sorry - but everyone is different
lots of luck to you


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi hilly35 thanks for the welcome yes my boss is a nightmare I had a couple of doctors appointment the other month (not related to ttc) and he called me into his office to ask if it was twins! Grrr so annoying, I'm just hoping I will be able to schedule the scans for very early in the morning so that I can get to work on time or just be a little late, I'm trying to think up of excuses to use. You don't have to tell your employer though do you? I think the scans differ for everyone so I don't think I'm going to be able to pre-plan which is even more annoying.

Hi loopee8 good on you for changing your job I keep looking but there is nothing much available at the moment, I'm also worrying about changing jobs and then falling pregnant straight away before the 6 month probationary period so thought it might be easier to stick this one out.

Does anyone know of any good excuses for havign time off for the scans? I think my boss will press me for an answer so going to have to be prepared with an answer lol x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello All! 

Finished work for the day. Was a bit less stressful today i havent cried either so that a bonus! 
I was thinking the same thing about a nice long hot bath too hilly Perhaps i can convince hubby to run me one later. We have some lovely Original source lavender bubble bath aswell. mmmmm

Few more cramping pains today but still no sign of that bloomin 

Hope all is well with you all and welcome to the new loopy


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilly, have you been told how big your cyst is? I may be wrong but is it possible that some smaller cysts can disappear without treatment/surgery? My cyst was 10cm and definitely needed surgery. Luckily hubby had me covered with BUPA through his work and I got it removed within the month. You've been lucky to find yours early so hopefully its still tiny. Let us know when u hear about ur appointment!

Mustbe, cant believe you're still waiting! How late are you now? Sorry for asking but have you tested or are you used to AF being all temperamental?

********, I think I answered your question about scans and appointments in another thread. Shame you feel you cant tell your boss. It must be hard coming up with different excuses. Maybe if he/she knew what u were going through then the'd be a bit more sympathetic and give u the time you need. Or maybe not?!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm now on cd 37 so I'm about a week late. I lost 3 stone this time last year  for our wedding and the weight is creeping back on so I'm wondering if its that. Plus the stress from work has been pretty bad. I've been to the management about bullying at work so hopefully that will get resolved. I've had a lovely bath with lavender bubble bath. Now tucked up in bed hoping for a decent nights sleep and hope to see the old witch soon lol


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

3 stone! thats fantastic! Yeh I think weight can affect ur cycle but its more likely to be the stress of work. Glad you went to management cos thats gotta get stopped, some people can be so cruel. 

Fingers crossed she makes her appearance soon!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all since I been on this road I have put weight on   comfort eating x x has anyone else  


Loopy what line of work are you in  

I work for a national bank in there IT departmen and can work from home when i wish and but they have known all along and have been absolute fantastic.

X x


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Loopy

I'm having the same issues with regards to coming up with excuses.  Unfortunately my boss is a well-known gossiper and I know it will be all over my place of work if I tell her so I'm afraid it's a trust issue for me.  I've currently told her that my sister is going to be in the area and so would it be OK for me to book some half days on short notice in a couple of weeks and she agreed.  If I need other appointments I am going to just tell her that I have hospital appointments and treatment and that I don't wish to discuss any more because it's private, but it's nothing terminal that she needs to know about.  That way she can gossip away without really knowing anything.  It's so difficult, isn't it?

Part of me would just like to come clean, but I don't have DH's backing to do that (he knows her history) and I'm not going to ignore his wishes.

I had my set-up appointment yesterday ready for IUI.  My AF is due next week.  Can't wait to start injecting myself!  It's so exciting to be actually doing something and for the first time in my entire life to actually have the possibility of getting pregnant.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Jules, no idea what size my cyst is - I think she said 5 cm - still waiting on appt to go for scan to check latest position. Going to call them Monday if I dint hear anything - have BUPA too so will definitely be going private to get it done when I can! Would they hurry up with the appt! 

Must be - anything today? Fingers and toes crossed its on its way - our bodies really like to play up through all this. I cant believe you are going through this bullying too with everything else going on - hope management listened to you properly and something will be done. BTW 3 stone is AMAZING loss. 

Loppee - you definitely don't need to tell your work if you don't want to. That's your choice - if you need excuses what about saying you have a cyst - a) if you say its on your "womens bits" he'll be too terrified for any of the detail and b) you can explain you need to have it monitored before they operate hence you don't know what days they will scan - again I don't think he would ask for too much info! Or if you want to keep the whole thing away from ladies bits (all I seem to obsess about these days!) why not say you are having a problem with your wisdom teeth! Sorry I have given you two complete opposite extremes there! Anyway do you really need to tell him - can you get away with saying you have a docs appt and not elaborating? 

Kerry - I have piled on weight since I started my first treatment - no exercise as too afraid I would affect anything during the 2ww!! Huh! And now am totally comfort eating but hey ho in the whole scheme of things its not my biggest issue at the moment so will get round to dealing with it at some point!!!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies 
I'm all nice and relaxed been on a spa afternoon it was bliss all thanks to groupon   

Some of the excuses are really good loopy men hate things like that  

How are you all feeling today?

Welcome silverbird how are you doing ?


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Loads of pain today! But....little bit of spotting while ive been to the loo and nothing else


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Grrrrr Xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeh just say you need time off for hospital appts regarding 'womens problems' theres no way he's gonna ask for details. Good thinking girls! Im self employed but have to cancel customers appts all the time so think I'll be using that as an excuse!   

Mustbe, sounds like you're almost there! IUI soon. You and Silverbird could be cycle buddies if you start together  

x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooh i hope so  Im convinced its not gonna come to anything now


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Not long to Mustbemummy  X


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just noticed Kerry that your its is the day after mothers day.....


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Could be a sign   


xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

That was meant to be otd. Damn auto correct.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO! SHE IS FINALLY HERE! She's being the witch from hell. I'm in so much pain but hey she's finally here.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Whop whoooo yeahhhhhhh xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

That means i can phone chelsea and westminster on monday and sort out my scan!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I was so pleased when mine came I was dancing on the spot lol xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

hehe i must admit hubby was laughing at me coz i went to the loo first thing and shouted out "yess!!"


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hehehe


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Now watching one born every minute from last week........  im always such a baby lol


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

There are some funnt parts that are really funny tehehehehe


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes that young girl worrying coz she Poo'd was quite funny. She was in and out quite quickly! 
Hubby watched bits of it with me which he never normally does. Think he's getting snug carried away. He wants us to have a Cath kidston buggy!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

lol I watched it DP was on the xbox   he never does hehehehe


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

No mine doesn't normally watch with me I do all my catch up tv on my day off on a Monday. 
I'm ringing the hospital in the morning to book my scan. A little excited


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Another step closer to your dream  x


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great news, mummy!  Yay!


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MustBeMummy thank you for the welcome and congrats on your amazing weight loss. Glad the witch arrived for you hun hope you get your scan booked in.

Hi Jules13 he’s treated me so badly in the past I don’t think I could tell him we hardly speak to each other only when needed. I’m afraid he’ll tell the other woman I work with too as they are very close and I know she wouldn’t mention anything to me so there would be no way of me knowing.  When I go to the clinic I might see if I can get an appointment card from them for gynaecological problems or something? I think ‘women’s problems’ may be the way to go lol!

Kerry C I work in marketing for a shopping centre. Ohh a spa day sounds lovely  

silverbird2 yes it does get really difficult, my boss even gets funny if you try and book time off at short notice.  I was hoping I may be able to go for some scans before work. Glad your set-up appointment went well, I’ve just got to ring when AF arrives which should be in just under 2 weeks time.

hilly35 hope everything is ok with the cyst and you manage to get it sorted.

AFM I haven’t managed to get on here all weekend as we’ve had family staying with us.  I ov’d over the weekend so managed to get some bding in just in case the HSG gives us a little bit of luck this month if not then it’s less than two weeks to IUI!!!! Yeah can’t wait to get started! Did any of you have funny feelings in your stomach after your HSG? Mine is werid I don't have cramping but if feels like things are happening in my stomach can't explain it, a bit like just before AF arrives xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ********, I got mine off LivingSocial for £15 we got  A. Back, Neck,Shoulders, Scalp & Face Massage with Hair Wash and Blow Dry  well worth it and there are other sites that do them as well try Groupon  

X


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

KerryC sounds like a bargain! I could really do with a spa break or better still a week away in the sun to recharge the batteries.  We're hoping to go away in the summer (depending on the iui) but it seems such a long way off....x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah we was hoping to start looking at going away but thats now out of the window   

But I have just booked a 1 night stay at a lovely hotel for our anniversary of when we met on wed   bargin price £49 in BB   This one was off Groupon.

xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I rang the chelsea and westminster this morning. I have my first scan booked for next monday the 19th! Luckily its my day off. So no one at work needs to know anything about this one but obviously the next ones will have some sort of impact and i wil have to have days off. But hey things are finally moving


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah not long. X


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this is a stupid question but im guessing its not an utrasound its a transvaginal scan thingy?


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all. Havent been online at all this weekend so hope you're all doing well.

I got my Day11 scan today and Ive still only got one follicle. Last cycle I only had one so on this cycle they doubled my dosage of GonalF and I still only produced one silly little follicle. Im actually quite gutted cos I was really wishing for more but I guess one is better than none. So Ive had my ovulation injection today and IUI happens tomorrow. Third time lucky? 

Mustbemummy, thats great that you're now on your way to starting! If your clinic is anything like mine then every scan from now on will be a transvaginal. Ive had so many that Ive lost count! 

xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How many scans did u have to have can I ask?
Sorry u feel disappointed but you have one and you need to focus on making that one a nice healthy one


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jules is that your late night injection ?? As I was was told that once I had mine it was 36 hours then had the IUI. 



I'm starting to get a little confused as there seams to be a few different things going on across clinics  

X x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeh since joining this site Ive heard so many different ways that IUI is carried out. You would think that the NHS would have the same procedure at all UK clinics but they vary massively. Ive even heard of clinics that do a double IUI in the same cycle to increase chances!

The injection I had today was ovratrelle (think thats what it was called?) and I was told to take it exactly 24 hours before IUI. My insemination is at midday tomorrow so I took the shot at 12pm today. I think its crazy but my clinic also scan me the day after IUI to make sure Ive ovulated. I have no idea why this isnt done before insemination but Im sure theres some good reason!?!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I had late night injection at 8.50 then was back Monday morning at 10.50 !! And was told to use the nasty gel till Monday 19th.


When someone says something I'm like eh and then google  

X


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Its so weird how everyone is doing something different. Whats the gel for? I havent even been told about gel!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Progesterone vaginal gel that I have to use every morning which is unpleasant   

X x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

With all this fertility stuff you certainly learn something new every day!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Google it and see what I have to do hahaha


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

google is amazing haha! 

that gel doesnt sound pleasant but I dont understand why everyone isnt offered it if it helps? The nurses at my clinic havent even mentioned it. 

Well after tomorrow i'll be joining you on the 2ww, for a few days anyway! 

Hope this week goes in fast for you and good luck on friday!  xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Ask them tomorrow about the gel and ask why your not having it !!! 

I use an app on iPad as but when I had the cyst was 30 days AF then when it went I was last mth 20 days AF and currently on 25 days but not testing till 19th so that would be 30days help ! 

X


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

have been missing in action getting myself back to sanity after last weeks depression but back and feeling positive again. Jules - yippee about round 3. Cant believe its 2 ww from today. They do say third time is the charm - will have everything crossed for you. Re the follies - you definitely only need one so here's hoping its a big fat healthy one for you! 

Catching up on posts and I cant believe all the different variations of treatment we are having. There is so much I haven't a clue about - my hospital seems to do so little in comparison - clomid for 5 days - trigger shot - basting 36 hours later and thats it. No gel no nothing! Mmmmmm! 

Must be - good luck with your scan next week. Glad you can keep it quiet from work at the moment.

AFM, I have a date fro my scan to check on this cyst - Sat week. Cant believe there is such a demand for ultrasounds in my hospital that they have now opened on a sat. Nice to be facing just an external scan this appt - very little prodding! Hurrah! And fingers and toes crossed that its managed to disappear all on its own - you never know......


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Good Morning All 
Hope you are all feeling well xxx

Hilly35, - I'm so glad you are feeling more positive, I had what they call a simple cyst end of Jan when I was supposed to be starting treatment and that went all on its own thank god as was such a blow when they said I had one    will be keeping finger crossed for you hun    

AFM - my 2ww is starting to get to me as I was last week keeping a level head and thinking I will just go with the flow all was fine and this week its like someone has flicked a switch and all I can think about is testing !!! Ahhhh cos you get a few symptoms and they get ya thinking  

Kerry xxx


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so weird how different the clinics are.  Ours don't offer Progesterone support at all - they don't see it as a problem.

Hilly, glad to see you returning feeling more positive    I'm so glad you got a date for your scan - that's fantastic news and not long at all.  Keeping my fingers crossed it has disappeared too 


Kerry - I can't imagine how difficult it is waiting that 2ww.  I really really hope it's a wonderful outcome for you and I hope the days fly by faster than you expect.    

AFM ... unbelievably I found out yesterday and had it confirmed today that our local PCT have agreed to fund my DH and I for up to 6 IUIs with donor sperm following our Gynae and GP's request for 'exceptional circumstances'.  He had told us it was highly, highly unlikely that we'd get anywhere and that we had to expect the worst as 'every couple sitting there thinks they're the exception and wants me to write'.  I am so thankful to somebody somewhere who took pity on us.  It is a MASSIVE burden taken off us.  We would only have been able to afford 3 tries max and that's a lot of pressure to deal with, as well as the actual procedures themselves, as you all know.

Can't believe our luck has finally changed!

Day 1 was today right on schedule, so it's injecting from Thursday and first scan next Wednesday!  Excited!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

What wonderful news silverbird!!


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

silverbird fantasitc news!

KerryC can I ask what app you use? x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Just off the top of my head its actually fertility friends xx 

Not had a good day had some real bad cramps and been in meeting don't help  

Not read all the thread so will look when I get home and reply in more detail x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

******** said:


> silverbird fantasitc news!
> 
> KerryC can I ask what app you use? x


Looks like we might be having iui around the same time looking at your signature info


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Mustbemummy Who are you referring 2 ? Sorry been a long day 

X x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Loop013. It look like we will both be having iui around the same time maybe


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MustBMummy would be lovely to have a cycle buddy   especially on my 1st one x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep its my first one too!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Evening all.....

Well thats me officially on my 2ww. Had IUI yesterday so the wait starts all over again. Kerry, I forgot to ask about why my clinic dont use the gel but Im sure they must have a good reason. Are you on Clomid and gel or are you on GonalF as well? Its all very confusing why clinics use different drugs.

Silverbird, thats absolutely fantastic news! And six cycles! So, so lucky! Ive only been offered 3 so Im hoping this time works cos I'll only have one more after this.

Hilly, I was wondering how you were getting on so it was nice to read you've got an appointment arranged. Fingers crossed for you that they dont find anything and its all gone. Will you start a cycle on your next AF if its all clear?


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you this time around, Jules


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MustBeMummy I didn't realise it was your 1st IUI yay!  

Jules13 good luck I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and you get your  

AFM nothing new, just counting down the days until we can begin IUI (even though it is dragging), it can't come quick enough x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

it is dragging isnt it. i write the date soooo many times a day at work and i think to myself "god is that all it is ive still got x amoutn of days left til my first scan"


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

MustBeMummy I'm glad I'm not the only one lol! I've got it written in my diary and on my iPhone.  I'm just baking on the weekend going quick and then its one more week to go ekkkk! x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Silverbird and Loopy, thanks girls, wishing you both good luck too! 

Worst thing you can do is to write down dates that you keep seeing lol. I did this on my first two cycles and time drags on but this time around I havent even added my OTD to my calendar. We've booked a weekend away and just going to generally keep myself busy and try to keep my mind on other things. Hopefully mmy OTD will be here before I know it!


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening All,
wow what a day !! been so busy today not even thought about my OTD  

Jules - wow welcome to the club I have everything crossed    really hope it goes quick  

Silverbird - thats fantastic news I'm so glad you have all them chances, could I ask do you get any IVF ?

Loopy - Hows the countdown going ?? 

Hilly- when is your scan is it next week and how are you feeling ??

AFM- I was contemplating on testing   BUT after thinking about it if i had a normal cycle I would be due my AF tomorrow but I had to carry on my injections as my follicles were slow in maturing so it would be sunday but they tell you not to home test at Jessops as all the drugs we have in our systems could give a false reading   

I have not had any symptoms till tea time today so don't know what they are referring to as they could be AF or   .... I'm starting to get really confused as I'm so bloated its unreal getting twinges feelling sick on and off .....ahhhh just want to know one way or another but don't want to   and get a false reading    it so messes with your head this 2ww  


XxXxX


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all. Just a question I've been wondering as I'm sat in bed in a bit of liqouorice . Have of you had to loose weight for iui or are you all trying to eat healthily and exercise etc?


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi mustbmummy I've just finished eating a packet of crisps in bed lol! I'm not overweight but I do think I should b eating healthier and exercising. I'm also studying in Uni as well as working so I tend to grab quick food which is usually unhealthy and I just don't have time to exercise at the mo as I'm shattered all the time so not a very good person to ask lol! Are u trying to lose weight? X


----------



## silverbird2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I lost some weight to get down to 22 BMI again.  I wasn't overweight but wanted to be nearer 22 than 23 so I decided to lose it.  I definitely wasn't told to though - it was just something I wanted to do.

I am going to start yoga tonight if I can build up the motivation!  I do it on the Wii.  It's good at relaxing you and toning and supposed to be good when TTC.

Kerry - in our area we were always entitled to 1 x IVF try, but no IUIs.  Madness in my opinion!  Well done for holding out on testing.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jules - great plan.  Lots of distractions and busy-ness.  The weekend away sounds perfect.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I need to loose weight anyway. I think I mentioned somewhere that I lost 3 stone for our wedding last may and its creeping back on rather fast with a lot of comfort eating and lack of exercise isn't doing me any good. So I'm not entirely happy with my weight but I keep trying to use the treatment as a bit of an incentive but I'm just not motivated at the mo. Must push myself harder.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi 
To anyone I think I'm starting to go  

I'm starting to over think symptoms !!! Last week I thought whats everyone going on about this 2ww lark is a doddle bang b4 you know it the 2nd week has arrived and the emotional roller coaster begins  

Sorry I'm just feeling it tonight x

Mustbe- I have put a little weight on and just can't get myself motivated to start loosing it right now ! X  


Sorry just having a rant x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerry, I know exactly what youre going through. On my last cycle the first week of the 2ww was so quick & easy but the 2nd, well it started off ok then the last day was horrible. I said I wouldnt symptom spot but its hard not to! Keep us posted, I have everything crossed for you!

Can I just add that you girls on here have been great! I dont talk to any of my friends about this. I only have a couple of close friends and as much as I love them, I wont talk to them cos they'll never understand what Im going through. They had their families almost without trying. Even my sis-in-law said 'I know what you're going through, we tried for 3 months for our second baby'. She hasnt a clue how frustrating it was to hear that! Try three years! Anyway, as I was saying.... its great to know that if theres anything on my mind I can come on here and have a rant and I know you guys will listen. Its good to have support from people sharing my experience.   to you all! x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww Kerry I'm sorry to hear your finding the 2ww difficult. I cant imagine what its like. So many emotions. 

Afm we r off to london today. I have my first scan tomorrow first thing so we r staying over tonight so we don't have to stress and rush around with travel tomorrow. I've just woke up with funny tummy ache so I just p.o.a.s  to check I haven't ovulated already. 
I know people have said they can't tell/feel they have ovulated but I don't think I'd know...
Anyway feeling a little nervous and a little excited all at the same time.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning ladies 
Mustbe good luck with ur scan xx

Jules I'm feeling better today as had a good nights sleep xx

Silverbird how's the yoga going xx

AFM well I tested and   xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Aww Kerryc I'm so sorry


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kerry as I said in another thread Im sorry to hear ur news. Hope youre ok   x x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey onwards and upwards xx April here come   xxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats the spirit  

btw is that ur pup? Just noticed the new pic xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol yeah he's a 65kg pup now x x Charlie


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

wow thats a big boy! hes gorgeous   xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

He's a lab cross rotty  

How many do u get funded ?? X


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get 3 IUIs but if any are abandoned then they dont count. 

If those 3 IUIs fail then my name is on a waiting list at a different hospital for 2 IVFs. Ive been told I should be top of the list anywhere between Sept & Dec. Fingers crossed I wont need them. What about you? xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

I get 3 IUI 1 IVF but would also fund ourselfs if needed xx 

I still got 2 as was only on day 3 when found cyst x

How's your partner with all this ?? X mine just bottles things up xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah we'll have to fund ourselves too if we need to. We've started saving already but if we dont need it then it'll all go on nursery furniture!

I think most guys are like that. Mines doesnt talk about it unless I bring it up but I knew he'd be like that anyway. It doesnt mean he doesnt care cos I know he does but I think its just his way of dealing with it. Men eh! x x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine just worries as when I had the investigationLaparoscopy I was rushed in the day after cos I got internal bleeding so he just worries a lot bless x 

I just have to remind him that I will do anything to have our dream xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

There are a few threads with ladies currently going through treatment so thought I will give you a separate thread so you can support each other in the same place.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283979.0

This thread will be locked mid May and a new thread started for people who are going through treatment in May/June (testing up until mid July).

Hope this helps 



Sharry


----------

